# Asterisks within my screen name when someone quotes me? Why??



## EMJazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been a member here since Feb 2006 and was never told that there was anything wrong with my screenname. So can someone please explain why there are --->*****<--- in my screenname when someone quotes me?


----------



## dlewis (Oct 22, 2008)

EMJ***y said:


> I have been a member here since Feb 2006 and was never told that there was anything wrong with my screenname. So can someone please explain why there are --->*****<--- in my screenname when someone quotes me?



I think it's because of the az z in your name.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

I see that my siggy is blocked as well. Explanation please?


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I think it's because of the az z in your name.


 
Unbelievable


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah - censorship affects everything.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 22, 2008)

EMJ***y said:


> I see that my siggy is blocked as well. Explanation please?


You should submit a ticket.  Here's the link:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/support/


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 22, 2008)

EMJ***y said:


> Unbelievable


 it's not a purposefull thing, just that a z z combination is blocked from the forum.  No harm meant.


----------



## Priss Pot (Oct 22, 2008)

Why block *** but not ASSSSSSSSSS?!?


----------



## DSP (Oct 22, 2008)

I listen to jazz.  
I dress with pizazz. 
Razzmatazz.

Looks like they fixed it.


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 23, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Why block *** but not ***********?!?


ooooooooh we dunno......let's see.....  

pass = P***
harass = har***
sass = s***
lass = l***
assign = ***ign
bass = b***
crass = cr***
assume = ***ume


hey this is fun 

profanity filter....fun.times.indeed.


----------



## beverly (Oct 23, 2008)

pass  
harass  
sass  
lass 
assign 
bass  
crass  
assume  


its fixed - thanks ladies!


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## SplashAtl (Oct 31, 2008)

Can mine also be fixed?


----------



## beverly (Oct 31, 2008)

Splash - please submit a ticket if you are having a problem with your account, describing the problem in detail. I am not seeing any problem with your screen name. 
Thank you


----------



## SplashAtl (Oct 31, 2008)

beverly said:


> Splash - please submit a ticket if you are having a problem with your account, describing the problem in detail. I am not seeing any problem with your screen name.
> Thank you



Beverly, Thanks for the reply.

This is what happens when people quote my posts:  Originally Posted by Spla****l 

I can open a ticket if that is the best way to handle it.  Thanks!


----------



## beverly (Oct 31, 2008)

SplashAtl said:


> Beverly, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> This is what happens when people quote my posts:  Originally Posted by Spla****l
> 
> I can open a ticket if that is the best way to handle it.  Thanks!



fixed........


----------



## SplashAtl (Oct 31, 2008)

beverly said:


> fixed........



Thank you!  Have a great weekend!


----------

